# Need Help Choosing a Mower!!!!



## Gregkb2 (Mar 4, 2012)

Im having a hard time trying to decide which mower to buy i'm looking at 3 used mowers and i need some help and advice from people that actually have experience with any of them the three i am looking at are 

2006 john deere sst-16 spin steer 42"
16hp briggs and stratton vanguard twin cylinder


2007 Husqvarna yth2042 42"
two different ones they are both hydrostatic one has a
20hp kohler courage the other a
20hp briggs and stratton both single cylinder


2008 Cub Cadet lt1042 
19hp kohler command hydro 42" single cylinder 

they all have about the same hrs on them and they are between 600 and 800 money wise im not so worried i just mainly want to know which one is the best and most dependable. I would like to have some opinions on how they rank quality wise dependability wise noise level and which one is most likely to last the longest they all have between 140 and 250 hrs on them any info would definitely be appreciated. Thankyou btw i mow about an acre maybe acre and a half


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Well, from an engine standpoint, I really like the Kohler Command series engines like the Cub Cadet has. They have been very reliable for us at the shop I work at. They have hydraulic valve lifters so there are no adjustments to make, and we have several out in the field with over 1000 hours on them with very little trouble. The Briggs Intek engines are okay, but they tend to have issues with the head gaskets failing. Not necessarily a deal killer, but it gets annoying to have to replace the gasket over the years. As for the Kohler Courage engine, is it a v-twin or a single cylinder? If it is a single, I'd probably shy away from that year. They made some major changes to the engine in the last year or two which should help with some issues they were having. Kohler is very good about standing behind their engines so I wouldn't panic about the engine, but there were issues on some where the block would crack due to metal fatigue from the closure plate loosening up. As for the machine itself, go with the one that seems the most comfortable and solidly built to you. Now that they have some hours on them, you can see what things start to loosen up and wear, something that you can't see on a new unit. All three brands are pretty good as far as low to mid range lawnmowers go. I wouldn't mind owning any of the brands you are looking at if I had a smaller yard and a lawn that wasn't rutted up by farm equipment...  Even a commercial unit gets the snot pounded out of it on my lawn.


----------



## jc56 (Jan 16, 2012)

I like the Cub with the Kohler Command.That is the one I would buy!jc


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I have Cub 2042LT and really like...going on 6 years no problems.


----------



## Gregkb2 (Mar 4, 2012)

thanks for the input the jd just sold and i jyst realized when i looked at the pictures again the cub actually has a 19hp kohler courage the ad said command but the pics show otherwise.


----------

